# Smoking, Hypnosis, Anxiety, and Klonopin



## jrsmite (May 18, 2007)

Yes, this is another post about anxiety. I have DP too, but my anxiety didn't start until I tried hypnosis for my smoking. I think some of the dopamine blockers are also playing a role, and no doubt that the sexual dysfunction is too. Anyway, after a whole 365 days of DP anxiety twice a week I finally got Klonopin. At first my doc thought the symptoms were psychoses, but I finally put my foot down and explained that it had to be anxiety. I felt doomed, like I was losing my mind and not getting it back, and of course that it felt like anxiety. (I don't know why he didn't believe me 4 months earlier when I said that I was feeling profound anxiety.) Anyway, I have been taking half of a .5 tab up to twice a day, but it doesn't help with the feelings of depersonalization. Still, the anxiety is better.
Now I am trying to quit smoking, and I have no choice other than to use the patch. I can't do it cold turkey. Unfortunately, the patch makes my regularly scheduled anxiety worse. It comes on all of a sudden... I pace around the house staring down at my feet, with rock ballads stuck in my head, and with a distorted and disorganized consciousness and sense of time. I am going to try the patch again today, and take more Klonopin if I need to. I think that if I quit smoking I would be so much better.
Before writing this post, I read the current thread about Klonopin addiction. I think I can get over the withdrawal, if I am only taking 1 mg. My pharmacist says that withdrawal lasts 7-10 days; I've made it successfully for 3 days, when I'd begin to have feelings of discontentment. Anyway, wish me luck.
Has anyone else experienced problems with hypnosis and anxiety or smoking, anxiety and Klonopin? I'd really like to know.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

I admire your courage mate. Good luck with all of this!


----------



## KDM (May 9, 2007)

Im probably just really gullible but I heard that the patch makes you hallucinate... Anyways hope all goes well.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Last I heard about smoking is that for people who are anxious it's a good thing to quit, as well as caffeine.

There is apparently a paradoxical reaction with smoking (I have no personal experience but have read/heard about this) -- on one hand it can "calm you down", or on the other "give you a lift."

In terms of a healthy lifestyle quitting can only be of great benefit to you.

Good luck, I've only heard smoking is also one of the most difficult addictions to break for many people.

Also, re: the nic patch. I've heard it is dangerous to have it on AND smoke, which some people do! That isn't good for your heart. I'm not sure it's called "nicotine poisoning", but I think that's correct. TOO much stimulation of your nervous system.

Best,
D
Overall physical health, diet, avoiding stimulants, exercise, etc., etc. help so much. I have given up caffeine. But I had to have "real caf" today -- a mistake!!!!! (sort of a "taste" addiction for me). Firstly I felt very disconnected about an hour after having just 2 mugs, and I have been too hyper today. Granted I've gotten 5,000 things done, yet I'm in overdrive. I can bet money I won't be able to sleep tonight as well DAMNIT. :? Ah, Hell we pay for our vices, even some simple pleasures.

*It seems my overall DP/DR is less troublesome for me without caffeine. I'm certain this would be true for you -- well it makes sense -- without the cigs.*


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Good luck on giving up smoking. Id try to give it up again except everytime i give it up now my bipolar gets 100 times worse. Yes thats my excuse and im sticking to it lol.

Oh by the way the klonopin may help you give up smoking as well. It did for me in the past.

Also why are you on dopamine blockers?


----------



## jrsmite (May 18, 2007)

Well folks, it looks like I'm going to be quitting next week. Even though I got a script for the Nicotrol Nasal Spray 11 days ago it still hasn't been authorized, but I finally called my medicaid HMO and they said they would approve it. :mrgreen: I would rather use the patch, but like I said it gives me the terrible DR anxiety.
And regarding the dopamine blockers, they are for the mania. I really wish I could get Geodon though. That's the one medication that really makes a difference with the DR. Still, I need the Zyprexa as a mood stabilizer.
Klonopin really helps with my anxiety, and hopefully I won't have to go above .5 mg/day. I think I could get off of it though once I am finally nicotine free. Anxiety only seems to be a side affect of my DR that has develped in the last 2 years. I really think the hypnosis triggered it. I should sue :twisted: . Lol, j/k.
I'm going to see my doctor this coming Tuesday. I'll let you all know what he has to say about the DR/anxiety. (I printed out an excerpt from this website's home page.) It's so crazy that none of my health care professionals had heard of this anxiety that everyone here is talking about.
Adios compadres.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Zyprexa is a dopamine antagonist and not a very strong one either. Well atleast not compared to the older typical anti-psychotics such as haldol. It has more action on serotonin then on dopamine which accounts for its really low risk of EPS side effects.

Im also bipolar by the way but the only atypical anti-psychotic ive ever been on is seroquel. My stupid insurance wont cover zyprexa unless i try the highest doses of seroquel and risperdal first. Besides my idiot shrink took me off seroquel even though it was working just because she was afraid of the slight risk of diabetes. Im done with that idiot anyway and now i have to wait about 7 months or so to find another psychiatrist.

Also quitting smoking makes my dp/dr and especially the brain fog come back the first few days or so im quit. It may not worsen yours but if it does be prepared for it. Im dp/dr and brain fog free for about a year and a half due to the clonazepam and the only time ive gotten it back was when i quit smoking. I didnt get it back nearly as bad as before i started taking clonazepam but it was still annoying.

Have you ever tried zyban generic name bupropion which is also sold as the anti-depressant wellbutrin for giving up smoking? I found that to work great. I didnt have much luck with the patch either i just found it to be a constant reminder of quitting smoking. I used to smoke with the patch on all the time and never got sick at all. Thats how much of a nicotine habit i had going lol.


----------



## jrsmite (May 18, 2007)

I talked with an Amer. Cancer Society quitline counselor today, and she said that the _withdrawal_ was probably causing the anxiety... something I hadn't considered because I always do so well on the patch until the night when my conscious starts to degenerate. I do get anxiety on a regular basis, so it makes sense that adjusting to the 21 mg of nicotine is a come-down and makes the anxiety worse. Anyway, I'm going to give it another shot - cold turkey.


----------

